# Thread zu 11861 - weg?



## fritzCard (14 Januar 2011)

Wo ist der Thread zu 11861 hin? Verschoben - aber wenn man auf den Link klingt, gelangt man zu einer Seite "Sie haben keine Berechtigung" - huch?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*

Der Thread ist nicht gelöscht, aber er ist wegen Renovierungsarbeiten gerade unpässlich. Wenn der Thread eine Frau wäre, würde ich sagen: Sie ist in der Maske und derzeit unbekleidet, daher siehst Du nur einen Vorhang...
Vermisst Du den Thread denn? Es steht Dir frei, einen neuen Thread zu starten 
Aber das Thema ist ja eigentlich auch durch.

Die Abzocke, die keine war - vier zu drei - ein (noch) analoges weblog
"Die Abzocke, die keine wahr"


----------



## fritzCard (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*

Ja ich vermisse ihn. Es haben sich ja einige Leute beteiligt und den Thread vermutlich auch abonniert.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein Update zu meinem Fall anhängen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*

halte es mal "stand by"


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*

Gibt es eigentlich zu dem Fall 11861 eine Stellungnahme vom FST?


> ...Verhaltenskodex-Kommission:   ...
> J... M...-B..., RA, Justiziar 01018 GmbH


FST e.V.: Startseite

Wie verträgt sich das Verhalten dieser Firma mit der Funktion ihres Anwalts ausgerechnet in der *Verhaltenskodex-Kommission *des Vereins?


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> FST e.V.: Startseite


Immer wieder gern zu lesen, die aktuelle *Mitgliederliste*:





> 01018 GmbH
> 11876 Multimedia GmbH
> Absolu Telecom S.A.
> Advantage Iberia SL
> ...


Dort tummeln sich Unternehmen, die nicht selten Gegenstand des Anstoßes bei Verbrauchern bieten. Gründungsunternehmen, wie z. B. die Telekom, sind heute anscheinend nicht mehr dabei.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dort tummeln sich Unternehmen, die nicht selten Gegenstand des Anstoßes bei Verbrauchern bieten..


ein who´s who  des ( kann sich jeder selber denken ) 



Reducal schrieb:


> Gründungsunternehmen, wie z. B. die Telekom, sind heute anscheinend nicht mehr dabei.


Das Umfeld  scheint ihr wohl nicht mehr "passend"....


----------



## Ilsebilse (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der Thread ist nicht gelöscht, aber er ist wegen Renovierungsarbeiten gerade unpässlich. Wenn der Thread eine Frau wäre, würde ich sagen: Sie ist in der Maske und derzeit unbekleidet, daher siehst Du nur einen Vorhang...
> Vermisst Du den Thread denn? Es steht Dir frei, einen neuen Thread zu starten
> Aber das Thema ist ja eigentlich auch durch. D




Hallo zusammen,
offensichtlich ist das Thema doch noch nicht "durch", denn ich bekam soeben ein erneutes Schreiben von DTMI mit einer Zahllungsaufforderung (letztmalig außergerichtlich) über jetzt nur noch 88,59 (zuvor 103,77 fällig 17.12.10) bis spätestens zum 8.2.11.

Da ich mit Datum vom 28.12.10 von der Bundesnetzagentur ein Schreiben erhalten hatte, mit dem die Abschaltung der 11861 per 20.12.2010 bestätigt wurde, fand ich nun bei meiner Recherche bei der Bundesnetzagentur diesen unglaublichen Eintrag: 

*Verzeichnis der vergebenen Rufnummern - Stand: 27.01.2011**unter anderem auch*

*01018 GmbH.*
*Willy-Brandt-Straße 18            1181*
*51113 Bonn*


*Ist das schon bekannt? *Also alles wieder aufgehoben? Ich recherchiere weiter. 


Herzlichen Gruß,
Ilsebilse


----------



## Ilsebilse (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*



Ilsebilse schrieb:


> * Verzeichnis der vergebenen Rufnummern - Stand: 27.01.2011**
> unter anderem auch*
> 
> *01018 GmbH.*
> ...



Nachtrag: Korrektur der Rufnummer, es fehlte leider die *6 *- also jetzt richtig. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Hinweis finden können, was zur erneuten Vergabe der Rufnummer geführt hat und eine mail an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt mit der Bitte um Rückäußerung. 
Lg Ilsebilse


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*

Bundesnetzagentur 118xy

Kein Kommentar. Frag doch die Pressestelle der Bundesnetzagentur.
Oder die Abteilung für Nummernverwaltung
https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cl...erwaltungFormular/nummernverwaltung_node.html


----------



## Ilsebilse (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bundesnetzagentur 118xy
> 
> Kein Kommentar. Frag doch die Pressestelle der Bundesnetzagentur.
> Oder die Abteilung für Nummernverwaltung
> https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cl...erwaltungFormular/nummernverwaltung_node.html



Hallo Aka-Aka,
genau das habe ich bereits getan - um Auskunft gebeten, denn dort fand ich ja den Hinweis, dass die Nummer erneut vergeben wurde. 
Meine Zuschrift war als Info und allgemeine Anfrage gemeint.:-D

Lg
Ilsebilse


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*



Ilsebilse schrieb:


> genau das habe ich bereits getan - um Auskunft gebeten





Ilsebilse schrieb:


> ...und eine mail an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt mit der Bitte um Rückäußerung.
> Lg Ilsebilse


Sorry. Wut macht blind.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*

Ohne Worte!
Da sieht man mal wieder, wie ohnmächtig die Wattestäbchenarmee dem bunten Treiben dieser [Selbstzensur] zusehen muss, die gegen der Entscheidung zum Sperren der Nummer juristisch vorgehen können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*

Die Erfolgsquote derer, die Entscheidungen der Bundesnetzagentur hinterfragen wollen, ist bekannt. Hier, in Mallorca, in Hamburg, in Köln und anderswo. 

Ob die von der BnetzA vorgebrachten Argumente ausreichend sind, eine Nichtzahlung zu begründen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis (Abschaltung ist kein Rechnunsglegungs- und Inkassoverbot) . Ich weiß, was *ich* tun würde, wenn ich den Eindruck hätte, jemand würde mir Geld abknöpfen, nachdem er mich möglicherweise getäuscht hat. Aber ich weiß auch, dass ich das hier nicht schreiben darf.

Die Gedanken sind frei.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*

NRW-Justiz: Verwaltungsgericht Köln: Die Abschaltung der Rufnummer "11861" ist rechtmäßig


> Verwaltungsgericht Köln: Die Abschaltung der Rufnummer "11861" ist rechtmäßig
> 
> 14.02.2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Erfolgsquote derer, die Entscheidungen der Bundesnetzagentur hinterfragen wollen, ist bekannt. Hier, in Mallorca, in Hamburg, in Köln und anderswo.


pruuuuust. 
Was nun, Herr Müller-Lüdenscheidt? Die Ente bleibt draußen!
Da wird's mal keinen Sekt geben in der Finca.


> Soweit die Bundesnetzagentur das Unternehmen darüber hinaus *verpflichten wollte,* bereits gezahlte Entgelte an die Verbraucher *zurückzuerstatten*, hatte der Eilantrag Erfolg. Das Gericht entschied, insoweit fehle es an der gesetzlichen Grundlage.


Ach ihr Juristen. Heißt das dann auch, dass man sie nicht zurückfordern kann?
Dass es an der gesetzlichen Grundlage fehlt, die Forderungen qua RIV zu annullieren, heißt ja noch nicht, dass sie berechtigt sind, oder?


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*

Passt dazu:
Guuuuuuuuuuuten Taaaaaaaaaaag | law blog


----------



## Dieter34 (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> NRW-Justiz: Verwaltungsgericht Köln: Die Abschaltung der Rufnummer "11861" ist rechtmäßig



Zum Thema hat das WDR-Fernsehen bei einigen Forumsmitgliedern für eine Sendung zum Thema gedreht, die am 16.02.2011 um 18:20 Uhr in der Reihe "Service-Zeit" ausgestrahlt wird (WDR Fernsehen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*

Bahnauskunft: Reinfall mit alter Servicenummer - Servicezeit - WDR Fernsehen


----------



## Ilsebilse (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Thread zu 11861 - weg?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bahnauskunft: Reinfall mit alter Servicenummer - Servicezeit - WDR Fernsehen



*Zur Info für Betroffene* 

Hier ein Auszug aus mail, die ich heute von der Bundesnetzagentur  erhielt: 
"... Verbraucher, die Verbindungsentgelte für weitervermittelte Gespräche ohne ordnungsgemäße Preisansage bereits gezahlt haben, können sich zwar nicht auf die seitens der Bundesnetzagentur angeordnete Rückerstattung der Entgelte berufen. Dies ist aber zu trennen von der zivilrechtlichen Rechtslage. Das Verwaltungsgericht ist der Auffassung, dass es sich bei der Rückerstattung um eine zivilrechtliche Frage handelt, die zwischen dem Auskunftsdienstebetreiber und dem jeweiligen Verbraucher zu klären ist. Die Verbraucher müssen demnach ihre Rückerstattungsansprüche selbst, ggf. unter Hinzuziehung eines Rechtsanwaltes oder der Verbraucherzentralen, durchsetzen. Die Entscheidung des Verwaltungsgerichts hat für die Frage des Bestehens zivilrechtlicher Ansprüche keine Auswirkung.

Nach der Entscheidung des Verwaltungsgerichts hat jedoch folgende Anordnung der Bundesnetzagentur bis auf weiteres Gültigkeit:

Der Auskunftsdienstebetreiber wird "verpflichtet, noch nicht gezahlte Entgelte von allen Verbrauchern, die sich [ihm] gegenüber auf die Einrede des § 66g Nr. 1 TKG wegen Verstoßes gegen § 66b Abs. 3 TKG im Zusammenhang mit einer weitervermittelten Verbindung über die Auskunftsrufnummer 11861 im Zeitraum vom 16.04.2010 bis zum Zeitpunkt der Abschaltung berufen, nicht einzuziehen."

Demzufolge dürfen ab sofort keine Entgelte für Weitervermittlungen von dem Betreiber der 11861 in Rechnung gestellt werden, die unter Verstoß gegen die Preisansagepflicht erfolgten. Wurden bereits solche Entgelte in Rechnung gestellt, dürfen sie nicht mehr beigetrieben werden. Entgelte für solche Verbindungen müssen also nicht gezahlt werden.

Verbraucher, die das Entgelt für Weitervermittlungen, die ohne ordnungsgemäße Preisansage erfolgten, noch nicht gezahlt haben, können sich gegen entsprechende Forderungen unter Hinweis auf § 66g Nr. 1 TKG wehren: Hiernach ist der Endnutzer zur Zahlung eines Entgeltes nicht verpflichtet, u. a. wenn und soweit nach Maßgabe des § 66b Abs. 3 TKG nicht vor der Weitervermittlung des Gesprächs über den Preis der weitervermittelten Verbindung informiert wurde.
Ich hoffe, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen weitergeholfen zu haben."

Ilsebilse


----------

